# Getting ready for step one of new layout



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a day bed in my hobby room to get out, then will be going shopping for saw horse brackets, 2 X 4's, and a 30" X 80" interior door for my new N scale layout. I have enough 1" blue foam left over from my old layout that I kept, that I can cover the door with. 
Next will be to sit down with the Any Rail track planner, and figure out my layout. I used this some years ago and will have to re familiarize myself with it. I don't remember it being limited to fifty pieces of track tho. I'm sure I'll be using at least that much track, maybe more.
I am going to be modeling around part of my old layout I had.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Looks great!*



N to O said:


> I have a day bed in my hobby room to get out, then will be going shopping for saw horse brackets, 2 X 4's, and a 30" X 80" interior door for my new N scale layout. I have enough 1" blue foam left over from my old layout that I kept, that I can cover the door with.
> Next will be to sit down with the Any Rail track planner, and figure out my layout. I used this some years ago and will have to re familiarize myself with it. I don't remember it being limited to fifty pieces of track tho. I'm sure I'll be using at least that much track, maybe more.
> I am going to be modeling around part of my old layout I had.
> View attachment 350689
> ...


N to O;

The layout in your photos looks very good! I especially like the brick engine house! Great modeling there. You say you are building a new N-scale layout on a 30" wide door. Do you have room for a 36" door instead? That size would allow slightly larger radius curves. Another option, space permitting, would be a few narrow "cafe doors." I think they are less than 12" deep. they would make an along-the-walls shelf layout. That's just a suggestion, whatever you decide to build will look good, since you did a fine job on the first one! Also only a suggestion; but you might consider changing your screen name. O to N seems to be the direction you're headed.:laugh:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks TF. I'll consider a 36" door, so we'll see what I bring home.  I may not have enough blue foam to cover the extra 6" width. Yeah guess I need to do something about the name. I'll have to ponder that.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, gonna go with a 36" X 80" door for the train board. Don't have enough blue foam to cover it, so gonna have to work right on the wood, but what the hey. Looking forward to getting started tomorrow.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The demo version of Anyrail does indeed limit you to 50 objects (of any kind, not just track). They had a major revision a few years ago that required a license upgrade, so if you downloaded it again, you probably have the demo version. I'd just go ahead and buy the retail version if I were you. It's worth the price.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

If I remember correctly, it's about $59 for the retail version. That's a little too much for me for what I figure to be a one time use. All I want it for, is for working out the basic track layout I have in mind so I can figure out what track I need. For little additions here and there later on, I figure I can do without it.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

BNSF Fan said:


> If I remember correctly, it's about $59 for the retail version. That's a little too much for me for what I figure to be a one time use. All I want it for, is for working out the basic track layout I have in mind so I can figure out what track I need. For little additions here and there later on, I figure I can do without it.


Whatever happened to pencil, paper, architect's scale, compass, and french curve? I mean, you don't need a computer to design a layout.

(flame suit on)


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

I love the roadway truck depot.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks 89.
This is the engine shop all finished. I put a different roof on it rather than what was in the kit.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nikola said:


> Whatever happened to pencil, paper, architect's scale, compass, and french curve? I mean, you don't need a computer to design a layout.
> 
> (flame suit on)


No, you don't but if you don't already have all that stuff, decent quality ones will put you in striking distance of the price of software.

You can also sketch "by the squares" on a one inch grid.

Personally, I consider $60 a small price to pay to avoid the frustration of laying and relaying various configurations until you get it to work, and a design that satisfies. The temptation to fudge with paper and pencil is too great for me, and my time has value too.

Whatever -- man's hobby dollars are his own to spend.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Foam everywhere?*



BNSF Fan said:


> Ok, gonna go with a 36" X 80" door for the train board. Don't have enough blue foam to cover it, so gonna have to work right on the wood, but what the hey. Looking forward to getting started tomorrow.


BNSF Fan;

On my layout I've used foam only in small areas. If you had enough blue foam to cover the 30" door, I'd think some back area might get by with ordinary (and yes, messy, but that's why shop vacs were invented:laugh white styrofoam bead board, or maybe no foam in that one area? 
The ease of making riverbeds, ditches, underpasses, etc. using foam might be worth a bit of re-thinking. Your choice, of course.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

